# Kalis Ilustrisimo videos



## LAKANPOPOT (Oct 18, 2003)

I want to ask if any of you can give me a review on the Kalis Ilustrisimo tapes made by Christopher Rickets and Ray Galang. Produced by UPvideos. 
And are there any other videos out there?thanx


----------



## lhommedieu (Oct 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LAKANPOPOT _
> *I want to ask if any of you can give me a review on the Kalis Ilustrisimo tapes made by Christopher Rickets and Ray Galang. Produced by UPvideos.
> And are there any other videos out there?thanx *



I'm not sure if you mean the ones produced for Bakbakan.  Are these by Unique Publications?  I've been meaning to get these as well, when time and money permit.

Mandrigama (sp?) productions had a great three-set video of Tatang Illustrisimo, Tony Diego, Ray Floro, and Ray Galang, that I found very informative (so much so that I put the individual techniques on Windows Media files so that I could watch them more easily).  I'd be curious to see how the Bakbakan tapes compare to these - not so much for quality but for similarity of techniques, underlying principles, etc.  I'd be willing to bet that they match up pretty closely.

A lot of stuff by Edgar Sulite has probably been influenced by his study of Kalis Illustrisimo.

Ray Galang's "Complete Sinawali" book is very good.  My review appears on Amazon.com's web page about the book.  I met master Galang at a seminar last year and found him to be an excellent teacher.

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## LAKANPOPOT (Oct 19, 2003)

I am refering to the videos in the magazine. By Christopher Rickets. I believe it is a three volume series. They also made Sagasa tapes. 
 I have seen the Laban laro video of Edgar Sulite. He moves very close or similar to how Tatang moves.


----------



## lhommedieu (Oct 19, 2003)

Same ones; see:

http://www.bakbakan.com/

Unique Publications generally has good production value.

See if Rey Galang still has copies of Mandrigama (sp?) Productions 3 vol. series with Tatang Illustrisimo.  It would be interesting to compare his technique with that presented in the UP videos.  I found his movements to be simple, direct, and precise.  There is a lot in these tapes to think about, particularly with respect to sensitivity.

I've been meaning to get the UP tapes; if I ever do, then I'll let you know what I think.

I liked Edgar Sulite's "Secrets of Double Stick Fighting" as it appeared to be an excellent review of the double stick counters presented in the tapes mentioned above.  "Espada y Daga," is in large part a series of drills based upon KI's "Kadena Reyal" (Cadena Real).  

I think the value of tapes like these is that they allow you to see different interpretations of stickwork from other systems.  Often you can build upon what you already know or gain insight into the principles behind your techniques; sometimes you just shrug your shoulders and say something like "I do that," or "I wouldn't do that..."  In this context, however, I don't think that tapes are a good way to learn techniques (or FMA, for that matter).  They are, however, a good source for looking for underlying principles that are presented in a different manner from which you are already familiar, so that your understanding of your own art can continue to grow.

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------

